# band of brothers as a stop gap ?



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

*brothers in arms as a stop gap ?*

anyone else thinking of getting brothers in arms as a stop gap between cods 4 and 5 ?


----------



## loo_goblin (Jun 11, 2008)

no as COD4 still holds my attention


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Nah, bought battlefield instead!


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I rarely think i've had enough COD4 time, but if i do i sometimes just play the demo of battlefields so i can have a tank and blow stuff up, then back to COD4!

Allan


----------

